# Aragonés: "a" personal



## DaleC

Misao said:
			
		

> Fabla Aragonesa.
> 
> Una aragonesa.



Ahh, eres aragonesa. Elvira Lindo tambien, ¿no? 

Llevo mucho tiempo preguntandome si la fabla aragonesa tiene la "'a' personal", como la tiene el castellano.


----------



## belén

Esta discusión viene de aquí.

He abierto una nueva discusión porque discutir el fable allí era ya incluir demasiada información en un solo hilo.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## jmx

Perdona que conteste, no sé la respuesta, pero es difícil que nadie te la dé, ya que el número de hablantes del aragonés o fabla aragonesa se calcula en 30.000, y me parece que debe ser un cálculo bastante optimista.


----------



## sarm

Sip, mucho me parece a mi maño...
Ni pa' Dios se acerca eso 

A lo mejor puedes encontrar más informacion aqui:
http://www.charrando.com/
http://www.consello.org/


----------



## Roi Marphille

Disculpad mi ignorancia, ¿qué es la "a" personal?


----------



## sarm

Yo tampoco sé a lo que se refiere... ¡Qué ignorancia madre!


----------



## jfierroc

Hola a tod@s, 

perdonad también mi ignorancia. Tiene algo que ver esta Fabla Aragonesa con el Orien-aragonés? Tengo un amigo de la zona de Altorricó, que pertenece a un movimiento cultural de defensa del orien-aragonés, diferenciándolo del catalán que abarcaría la zona de la "Franja". Están intentando que se reconozca como lengua y promoviéndolo en las escuelas. La asosiación se llama "Lo Timó", por si os interesa. 
Tiene algo que ver? Se parece tanto al catalán como el orien-aragonés?

Gracias por vuestra info, un muy cordial saludo.


----------



## Roi Marphille

jfierroc said:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> perdonad también mi ignorancia. Tiene algo que ver esta Fabla Aragonesa con el Orien-aragonés? Tengo un amigo de la zona de Altorricó, que pertenece a un movimiento cultural de defensa del orien-aragonés, diferenciándolo del catalán que abarcaría la zona de la "Franja". Están intentando que se reconozca como lengua y promoviéndolo en las escuelas. La asosiación se llama "Lo Timó", por si os interesa.
> Tiene algo que ver? Se parece tanto al catalán como el orien-aragonés?
> 
> Gracias por vuestra info, un muy cordial saludo.


Hola jfierroc, 
yo entiendo que la fabla es el idioma aragonés. El que casi se ha extinguido y es/era propio y co-oficial (con el catalán) del Reino de Aragón.  El Orien-aragonés no se qué es, no lo había oído nunca. Lo que sí se es que el idioma que se habla en la "Franja" es el catalán, está reconocido así por todos los organismos locales y de fuera. Supongo que el idioma del que hablas debe ser una variante del aragonés o del occitano si es del Norte o algo parecido. Ni idea.  
De todas formas, salud a "Lo Timó" !   que deben hacer un buen trabajo para su conservación. 

salu2


----------



## sarm

jfierroc said:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> perdonad también mi ignorancia. Tiene algo que ver esta Fabla Aragonesa con el Orien-aragonés? Tengo un amigo de la zona de Altorricó, que pertenece a un movimiento cultural de defensa del orien-aragonés, diferenciándolo del catalán que abarcaría la zona de la "Franja". Están intentando que se reconozca como lengua y promoviéndolo en las escuelas. La asosiación se llama "Lo Timó", por si os interesa.
> Tiene algo que ver? Se parece tanto al catalán como el orien-aragonés?
> 
> Gracias por vuestra info, un muy cordial saludo.


Echa un vistazo a una de las dos direcciones que he puesto arriba y mira a ver si se parece. Yo no tengo ni idea de fabla ni de catalan así que no puedo responderte a esa pregunta. 
No sé si tendra que ver con el Orien-aragonés a menos que esta sea la forma de denominar a la fabla por quellas tierras ya que la fabla es una lengua totalmente distinta del catalán.


----------



## Roi Marphille

sarm said:
			
		

> ... ya que la fabla es una lengua totalmente distinta del catalán.


exactamente, es una lengua distinta pero en realidad son bastante parecidas, como el occitano. Creo que hablantes de éstas tres lenguas se podrían entender bastante bien casi sin problemas. Es una lástima que el aragonés esté casi extinguido y el occitano le siga  . El catalán parece tener mas salud de momento.


----------



## jfierroc

Lo que sí se es que el idioma que se habla en la "Franja" es el catalán, está reconocido así por todos los organismos locales y de fuera. Supongo que el idioma del que hablas debe ser una variante del aragonés o del occitano si es del Norte o algo parecido. 



Hola Roi,

no está tan claro que en la "Franja" se hable el catalán. Entraríamos en un debate interesante, que por otro lado, ya he mantenido yo con mi amigo de la asociación "Lo Timó"  

Tampoco estoy suficientemente preparado para identificarme con alguna de las posturas, lo que sí me parece interesantísimo es que el pueblo se mueva para promover sus hechos culturales y linguísticos. 

Sólo decirte, que al igual que el Valencià o el Balear, el Orien-aragonés se entiende perfectamente si eres catalano-parlante.

Salud.


----------



## sarm

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Es una lástima que el aragonés esté casi extinguido y el occitano le siga  . El catalán parece tener mas salud de momento.


Yo me apaño bastante bien con el castellano . Aqui, en Zaragoza mucha gente usa palabras procedentes de la fabla, pero integradas en al castellano. Supongo que más al norte se podrán encontrar lugares donde se hable algo más parecido a la fabla pero yo la veo una lengua practicamente muerta. Si, es bonico saber que hay una lengua propia aragonesa pero la gente de la calle no esta muy por la labor de recuperarla. Es un proyecto demasiado enfarragoso y en Aragón no existe un sentimiento nacionalista como en Cataluña o en el Pais Vasco. Al cabo, toda lucha por recuperar la fabla no sale de cuatro asociaciones que luchan por su conservación. Aunque "Aragon siga a nostra terra"

saludos.


----------



## Roi Marphille

jfierroc said:
			
		

> Hola Roi,
> no está tan claro que en la "Franja" se hable el catalán. Entraríamos en un debate interesante, que por otro lado, ya he mantenido yo con mi amigo de la asociación "Lo Timó"


amigo jfierroc,
*Sí* que está claro que en la Franja se habla catalán (aparte del castellano y ...?). Eso lo dicen los *filólogos,* gobiernos, y todo el mundo. Esto no tiene nada que ver con política. Es un hecho contrastado. 
Ahora, si alguien dice que "_eso"_ es otra lengua, que lo demuestre científicamente y ningún problema. El aragonés sí es otra lengua. Como he dicho antes, la lengua que habla tu amigo debe ser una variante del aragonés (¿o del occitano?) si es que en realidad es otra lengua, que en ese caso, no se referiría en ningún caso al catalán que se habla en la Franja.
salu2
Roi


----------



## Outsider

a personal


----------



## jfierroc

sarm said:
			
		

> Echa un vistazo a una de las dos direcciones que he puesto arriba y mira a ver si se parece. Yo no tengo ni idea de fabla ni de catalan así que no puedo responderte a esa pregunta.
> No sé si tendra que ver con el Orien-aragonés a menos que esta sea la forma de denominar a la fabla por quellas tierras ya que la fabla es una lengua totalmente distinta del catalán.



He estado mirando las url's y me recuerdan mucho a los textos que he leído en orien-aragonés. 
Se lo enviaré a mi colega para que vea que no están solos.

Gracias.
Salud.


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> a personal


 
Yo estaba como Sarm y Roi Marphille, que hablamos castellano y no sabíamos lo que era la "a" personal hasta que lo he visto usar por los extranjeros que estudian español y que intervienen en este foro. Debe de ser algo que les enseñan para decirles que el OD, cuando es una persona, lleva la preposición "A".
Jamás, como hablante nativo de español, había oído eso de "a personal".


----------



## Penyafort

Veo que este hilo tiene más de quince años pero como en ningún momento se respondió propiamente la pregunta original, me permito retomarlo.

En las variedades actuales del aragonés, el uso de _a _ante personas en el complemento directo es generalizado, aunque depende en parte de la variedad y del hablante.

En la Gramatica Basica de l'Aragonés del Estudio de Filolochía Aragonesa, puede leerse al respecto (la negrita es mía):

_Un sintagma nominal (sin preposición) puede fer la función de CD. Manimenos, quan lo CD ye animau, se documenta en aragonés *una tendencia creixient* a que lo sintagma nominal amaneixca encabezau por la preposición <a> (y por tanto, pase a estar un sintagma preposicional). Se compare: Sinya Consuelo besaba a lo suyo fillo / Martina quiere ixes libros. La preposición <a> tamién amaneix quan lo nuclio d'o CD animau ye un pronombre personal tonico en cuenta d'un substantivo: Las quiere a ellas, no pas a ells._​
Si esa "tendencia creciente" se debe a evolución local o a influencia del castellano, parece difícil de asegurar.

En el aragonés medieval, damos con muchísimos casos en que lo normal es no utilizarla. (Los ejemplos tomados son del Vidal Mayor, escrito hacia el 1250)

_... con humildat et deuotion de Dius establescemos et ordenamos que, *qui feriere o matare subdiachono o diachono*, que peite DCC sueldos, *si cappeillano*, DCCCC sueldos._​​Es decir: ...quien hiriere o matare _*a *_*subdiácono o diácono*, que peche 700 sueldos; si (hiriere o matare)_ *a*_* capellán*, 900 sueldos.​
_Si el que alogó *el seruient* non diere las cosas que conuiene mientre fuere emfermo, aqueill seruient no es tenido de seruir al seynnor oltra aqueill tiempo, encara que sea goarido et sano._​​Es decir: Si el que tomó a sueldo *al sirviente* no diere las cosas que conviene mientras que estuviere enfermo, aquel sirviente no estará obligado a servir al señor pasado aquel tiempo, aunque esté curado y sano.​​Pero también podemos encontrar _ad _en ejemplos de verbos que en principio consideramos transitivos:

_Tenido es todo cauaillero de deffender en batailla *ad aqueil*l de qui tiene benefitio de cauaillería, es assabrt honor segunt dito d'Aragón._​​Es responsabilidad de todo caballero defender en batalla *a aquél* de quien tiene "beneficio de caballería", es decir, "honor" según dicho es en Aragón.​(El "beneficio" de caballería, la "honor" o la "bienfeitura" eran sinónimos para el usufructo de las rentas de alguna villa o castillo del rey)​
Por lo que convendría un estudio más pormenorizado para saber si ya se parte de una "a personal" propia, si se limitaba a ciertos verbos o posiciones, si la influencia castellana lo generalizó, etc. En cualquier caso, hoy su uso puede considerarse de lo más normal.


----------



## Agró

En el Prefacio de esta Gramática básica de l’aragonés (pág. XVII) he encontrado un ejemplo de esa *a personal* a las primeras de cambio. Se supone que se trata de un registro formal y académico, pero sobre todo cuidadoso, tratándose de lo que trata precisamente. Yo no estoy en condiciones de asegurar nada respecto al aragonés puesto que sé muy poco de él, a pesar de que mi lengua materna, el castellano, estuvo preñada de aragonesismos en mi infancia. Así pues, puedo reconocer con facilidad abundante léxico pero otras áreas como la morfología y la sintaxis me son ajenas.

_Bell dimenche, quan me trobaba *a* José María Satué a la Plaza Espanya (…)_


----------

